# Networkmanager update broke vpn

## Princess Nell

Since the networkmanager update to 1.0, I can longer use vpn through it (vpnc plugin). When I start vpn and enter the connection details, it fails straight away. According to tcpdump, there isn't even a connection attempt to the vpn gateway.

Setting up the same connection under a different name, it also fails.

Standalone vpnc continues to works fine. Both wired and wireless networking also work.

----------

## Princess Nell

It's networkmanager-vpnc that's broken. Workaround: downgrade to networkmanager-vpnc-0.9.10.0.

----------

## Princess Nell

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=549038

----------

